# Whoa!  RCI Guide Said Lowveld Lodge Is Points Resort



## AwayWeGo (Jan 25, 2006)

Imagine my surprise yesterday when I phoned RCI Points to do _points for deposit_ with my banked 2006 Lowveld Lodge week only to be told by the RCI guide that Lowveld Lodge is a points resort. 

Was news to me. 

Funny thing was, neither version of the RCI Resort Directory -- not the on-line Internet version & not the 2006-07 printed version (RCI Points), received in the mail the same day I called -- makes any mention of that. 

So I checked with the resort via E-Mail -- lowveld@magnaresorts.co.za -- but am not sure they completely understood the question, inasmuch as all their reply says is that they are affiliated with RCI.  (I already knew that much.) 

That evening, I phoned RCI Points again, got a different guide, told her I wanted to do _points for deposit_ with my banked 2006 Lowveld Lodge week, & waited while she checked to see if I could do that.  She checked, told me OK, & charged $26 to my credit card (now that _points for deposit_ is no longer a freebie).  She says those transactions are done manually, so it will be a week or 2 (she said) before my on-line points account shows those additional points & before my on-line weeks account no longer shows Lowveld Lodge 2006 as available for exchange. 

So how come the afternoon guide told me Lowveld Lodge is a points resort?  Do you suppose he knows something that the evening guide doesn't? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Emily (Jan 25, 2006)

AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> So how come the afternoon guide told me Lowveld Lodge is a points resort?  Do you suppose he knows something that the evening guide doesn't?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.



Only time will tell - it would seem that there is no continuity of information from one locale to another or from one vc to another.  But if this turns "back into" a points resort - please let us know.


----------



## cali girl (Jan 25, 2006)

What are the 2006 levies for Loveld?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 30, 2006)

*Estimated 2007 Levy...*

...was 620.81 ZAR (Rand) -- about $265. 

That's for a 2BR week with mid-August check-in. 

Not as big a bargain as when we 1st got it, but still not bad. 

I don't remember the 2006 amount & am too distracted to look it up right now.  Whatever it was, it got us 39,500 RCI Points via _Points For Deposit_. 

By contrast, our home USA points resort gets us 15,000 annual points for $330 in annual fees. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## JeffV (Feb 15, 2006)

According to www.xe.com 620 ZAR converts to $102. Did I miss something?


			
				AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> ...was 620.81 ZAR (Rand) -- about $265.
> 
> That's for a 2BR week with mid-August check-in.
> 
> ...


----------



## philemer (Feb 16, 2006)

Alan,
This has been reported before on TUG. Maybe on Ask RCI. I think some VGs get confused between the SA Points System, which is only for internal trading amongst SA resorts, and the RCI Points sys. Maybe a little more training would be nice. GRRRRRRR! 

Phil


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 16, 2006)

OK, I'm totally confused. I have a Lowveld Lodge week, 2005, sitting in my RCI account and haven't really tried to use it do to other time constraints, but it shows as a week. I don't have any points resorts at all, so am clueless her as to whether or not something has changed? hasn't change? I should inquire about using my 2006 week as points? Please help.
Liz


----------



## ira g (Feb 17, 2006)

JeffV said:
			
		

> According to www.xe.com 620 ZAR converts to $102. Did I miss something?


My guess is that it is R1620 which converts to about $265. Still not bad for a 2 bedroom with 39000 points.


----------

